# Indian Village



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife would like to have an indian village on our layout. 

Does anyone know of a source of 1:24/1:22/1:20 Indians and Teepees? 

I found a Piko Trading Store which looks like it has some Teepees. Does anyone have this structure and can you tell me what you think of it? The price is quite high. 

Slightly off the subject, but something I just thought about: 

I have many of the cheaper Piko Western buildings on my layout right now. They sell in the 35 dollar range. I am looking to expand my selection of buildings and I see many other Piko buildings which do not look like they have any greater detail than the ones I have and look to be about the same size but they sell for 90+ dollars. 

Can someone who has some of these more expensive Piko buildings give me an idea of what you get for the additional cost? 

I am seriously thinking about the Brewery series of buildings but they are around 450 for all of them. The smokestack alone is about 60 dollars. Is it really worth that much? 

Thanks, 

John


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

John. 

From what I can tell online, there is a "size" difference between the $35 pieces and the $90+ items. 

Not sure of the quality delta, but the higher pricesd PIKO building(s) that I've gotten lately are pretty robust... 

You could build your own teepees using a chamios for a covering over a cone of timbers, or build mud hut hogans as used by some of the other tribes. 

Or to be completely politically incorrect, you cold find some photos of Bagalor or New Dehli, recreate the scenes, and call it a Dell Product Support Center... 

Just don't name anything "Squaw"...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Preiser used to have Indian figures. I don't know if they still do. 

For teepees I've seen them made from tree bark. The ones I saw were birch bark and were a combination of natural bark with painted designs. Small round skewer size "poles" stuck out on top and I suppose supported the bark inside. Pretty effective. I would guess that the bark might be available in craft stores but I've never looked for any.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi John, 

Schleich toys make an Indian Tepee, and figures as well; it is their 'Wild West' series. 

Put that into a search engine and they will come up for you. 

Their horses range is virtually spot on for 1/20th, and I would except these to be the same. 

They also make a superb 'Covered Wagon'.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The best Indian figures under 1:20.3 scale are going to be from Preiser. Here's a link with photos of their line (they look great with LGB sized trains): 

Preiser Indians 

For larger figures, Schleich is the best. They are pretty good for 1:20.3 scale, although seem a tad too big. They do make a tepee though. Here's a link with some of the Schleich figures: 

Schleich Indians 

The more expensive Piko structures are well worth the price. They are easy to build kits, and hold up better then Pola structures outdoors. Piko even makes beautiful Southwest style buildings in the "Las Cruces" series. They would look great with an Indian village. We have the full line. 

Here are links to these three structures: 

Las Cruces Depot 

Las Cruces Church 

Las Cruces Information Center 

Piko also makes white stucco buildings in the "Santa Fe" series. Identical to the three listed above, just white instead of natural adobe. 

Here are some photos of these structures on our layout:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 04/15/2008 11:09 AM

The best Indian figures under 1:20.3 scale are going to be from Preiser. Here's a link with photos of their line (they look great with LGB sized trains): Preiser Indians For larger figures, Schleich is the best. They are pretty good for 1:20.3 scale, although seem a tad too big. They do make a tepee though. Here's a link with some of the Schleich figures: Schleich Indians The more expensive Piko structures are well worth the price. They are easy to build kits, and hold up better then Pola structures outdoors. Piko even makes beautiful Southwest style buildings in the "Las Cruces" series. They would look great with an Indian village. We have the full line. Here are links to these three structures: Las Cruces Depot Las Cruces Church Las Cruces Information Center Piko also makes white stucco buildings in the "Santa Fe" series. Identical to the three listed above, just white instead of natural adobe. Here are some photos of these structures on our layout: 


















Great source informationI have never seen the Schleich Indians. I have several of the Priesers, which are excellent.  I have considered purchasing the adobe-style depot for my Santa Fe line and doing some bashing with it. But it is a little small for my requirements.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

are the wanted teepies for indoors or for outdoors? 

for outdoors try to find on ebay or at miniature-sellers some of the old "Timpo Toy" teepies. (the two in the background are) 
for indoors take some shashlic sticks, and cover them with kleenex. (separate the layers) 
with a soft brush you bring water on the layers. from above down.take plenty of water, and don't press. 
if you press too hard you get holes. just put more layers upon the holes. 
the more layers, the better. 
let it dry. when dry, you apply some coatings of the cheapest hairspray, you can find. give it time to dry between coatings. (the cheaper the hairspray, the more glue is in it) 
if you do not want to paint it, use coffee instead of water. (no milk, no sugar) 
when the hairspray is dry, you can paint the tent, or just some ornaments, cut out the entrance and cut away excess kleenex at the bottom and at the "chimney"opening. 

what you see on the pictures, took me longer, to find kleenex and sticks, than to put it all together. (actual modelling about five minutes) 

korm 
.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

also, if you can find them,-the playmobil tepees were quite nice


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Are you going for historical/geographical accuracy, or a general effect?


----------



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

My daughter made me three of these last fall; She covered them with real deer hide, and tapered the poles from ¼ dowels. The bottom 3 inches is foam. I found the Indians in a dollar store for .89 cents each, Their were ten different ones, All about 3 to3 1/4 “ tall. Butt a little skinny. I can take some better pictures and get dimensions if you want.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Piko & Pola have become quite expensive. I also found that the Preiser figures are smaller, and they don't stand up to UV. Visit this web site www.gscalestructures.com as he carries the Schleich figures and wooden buildings. Buildings are made from western red cedar and hold up well. Regards Dennis.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing historical. Just an indian village to please the wife. A couple of Teepees and a couple of indians will do the trick. 

thanks for the ideas. 

John


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is the casino? 

LOL! 

Do some research for your area and time period. Things changed as time evolved. Native Americans in the Eastern states made changes MUCH faster than the ones in the Western states. Sometimes forced and other times by choice. 

Regardless, Panther Primitives makes a convincing modern rendition of a TeePee using Sunforger canvas. 

http://www.pantherprimitives.com/ 
Interesting website and they've done some of the research for you! 

Chas 

(My wife is Seneca, Heron Clan, and works at the local Casino.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

ehem... 
am i just too stupid, to find the right things, or are these Panther tents a little bit big for G-gauge?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 04/17/2008 11:38 AM
ehem... 
am i just too stupid, to find the right things, or are these Panther tents a little bit big for G-gauge?




Naw, you could build a nice little setup inside the 40 footer./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------

